# Double Smoked SPIRAL Ham



## philsey da bear (Oct 13, 2013)

Hats off to Bearcarver and his excellent post regarding Double Smoking a ham.  So what we are talking about here is buying a store-smoked, fully cooked ham -- and smoking it again!  Having been inspired by Bearcarver I set out to get supplies. Went to Costco. Only hams I could get in the 9-10 lbs. range were all spiral cut and pretty well trimmed of fat.













IMG_5160.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013






Well, I figured what the heck. Since it was pre-cut and trimmed well I was afraid it would dry out. But a learning experience, eh?

Also I figured why not make this as easy as possible. So I got a disposable aluminum pan. Placed it in large side down and let it go at that (no further trimming).













IMG_5159.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013


















IMG_5158.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013






I have an original 30" MES. Like Bearcarver, I placed it in the third rack with position 1 & 2 open.













IMG_5161.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013






Put my AMZNPS full of hickory on the bottom drip tray. I foiled the smoker, but cooking it in the pan really

prevented any drips. In fact, one of the beauty's of my "lazy" way of double smoking (avoiding

placement of basting fat on the top rack, or even Bearcarver's procedure #2 with the

perforated tray on the top rack)













IMG_5162.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013






When the ham went in it had an IT of about 55^. Smoked this ham for four hours at ^180. (Ok, I'll admit about hour #3 I started basting the ham with a turkey baster) Didn't mess with the temperature. When I pulled it at the end of four hours I had an internal temp of about 120^ (remember this ham was pre-cooked before I even started).

Near the end of the smoke I went in the house and heated our regular oven to 425^. Pulled the ham and brought it into the kitchen. Prepared the "glaze packet" that came with the ham. BTW, the glaze is mostly sugar. Do not walk away from this mixture it will boil up in a rush and is a little hot.  Back at the pan, turned the ham on it's side. And brushed on the glaze. Put the ham in the oven to finish it off in 10 minutes. So how did it come out?













IMG_5165.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013


















IMG_5164.JPG



__ philsey da bear
__ Oct 13, 2013






The ham went into the oven looking fairly unchanged, but the 425^ trip crisped it up

a bit. Some of the crispyer parts came out a lot like very smoky bacon. But most of

the ham *REMAINED MOIST *despite it being spiral cut.* And brother it was SMOKY*!

(No more of this whimpy smoked flavor for me!) Bottom line: this "lazy" double smoke

took a minimum of effort, mess and attention and came out pretty good!

Smokin!    --> Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2013)

Great Job Phil !!!

My Step by Steps are there for a base. Any changes are fine, as long as the results make you happy!!

Looks Awesome Too!!

Bear


----------



## hambone1950 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks really good. I did one in the brinkmann one time and made the mistake of taking it to an IT of  about 170.... This was before I discovered SMF ...
It was like bacon that was cooked with a blowtorch and left out in the sun for a few days....lesson learned.
Yours looks great.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

Yummmm.....looking great from here.

Kat


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2013)

I love that double smoked ham and yours looks great. I also like the step by step and Qview. Thanks for posting this!

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 16, 2013)

Great looking double smoked ham.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 18, 2013)

I luv them there double smoked hams - yours looks great.


----------



## mcgallimore (Dec 20, 2013)

It am wanting to do a 17 lb sprial ham like this.. Wonder how long it would take in my masterbuilt 40?


----------



## little smokey (Dec 20, 2013)

This is the only the way the wifey lets me cook a ham anymore, and I love it also.


----------

